# How u store dog food??



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

I was wondering how you all store your dry food? I want to order some acana, and I will get a good deal is I buy the 15 pound bag, but I don't want it to get stale

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I store it in the original bag that has a seal on it. Jaxx a 4 pound bag lasts about 2 months but much longer than that and I am not sure I would feel comfy feeding it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I buy the 30lb bags (I also have a labrador) and store it in several zip lock freezer bags. 6 weeks is the recommended time to use up the food after the bag is opened.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Trash can or tub with a seal tight lid


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I buy 15kgs (30lbs-ish) of food at a time granted we use quite alot with 6 dogs, but i store it in a air tight container and i have a smaller container that i fill approx once a week so im not constantly opening the big one


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Acana says that if you storage it away from direct sunlight, in a dry cool place it should stay good even for months after being open. It also said you can storage in somewhere else other than its original packaging as long as the container is airtight.


----------

